# Unique Adaptive Evolution Found In Snake Proteins Provide New Insight Into Vertebrate



## News Bot (May 21, 2008)

*Published:* 20-May-08 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Before the advent of large sequence datasets, it was assumed that innovation and divergence at the morphological and physiological level would be explained at the molecular level. Molecular explanations for physiological adaptations have, however, been rare. Biologists now provide evidence that major macroevolutionary changes in snakes have been accompanied by massive functional redesign of core metabolic proteins.

*Read More...*


----------

